
Apache Flink vs. Apache Storm and Why I Left Twitter to Work on Flink - jtagx
http://data-artisans.com/extending-the-yahoo-streaming-benchmark/?resubmitted=true
======
Eifoov7h
This is the reference benchmark for the blog post:
[http://yahooeng.tumblr.com/post/135321837876/benchmarking-
st...](http://yahooeng.tumblr.com/post/135321837876/benchmarking-streaming-
computation-engines-at)

------
jamiegrier2
If anyone's curious I just published the code for the extended benchmarks to
GitHub.

[https://github.com/dataArtisans/yahoo-streaming-
benchmark](https://github.com/dataArtisans/yahoo-streaming-benchmark)

